# Tired Introvert?



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

snail said:


> I can try all I want, but I am not good enough at hiding them to be socially acceptable. I feel everything very intensely if I feel it at all, and instead of becoming desensitized with experience, I only become more affected. I can't make myself not feel, but I can sometimes make it less visible, to an extent.


I'm glad I only Feel on the rarest of occasions. Even then it's not often very compelling. I don't know what I would do if my emotions weren't kept in an an icy grave beneath the permafrost where yetis reign. You may cry on my shoulder, Miss, but don't be surprised if I have no idea what's going on. Sometimes I'm too ignorant that way.

To answer TGuy's question: Sometimes I get hyper/giddy when I'm overly tired, but as the consensus has been; I don't think it's related to introversion.


----------



## Trope (Oct 18, 2008)

AddleHeart said:


> 2nd wind is an awesome thing lol.


If you're referring to the same thing as me when I talk about that, then I agree completely.


----------



## cryptonia (Oct 17, 2008)

JoeMetallic said:


> I don't know what I would do if my emotions weren't kept in an an icy grave beneath the permafrost where yetis reign. You may cry on my shoulder, Miss, but don't be surprised if I have no idea what's going on.


_yes!_ :laughing:


----------



## CJay3113 (Dec 31, 2008)

No, when I'm tired, I'm tired. And annoyed/angry.


----------



## Gengbanghis Khan (Mar 7, 2009)

It's odd. If Im sleep deprived, I get notably more extroverted and energetic.


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

I'm not sure if I've answered this already, but when I am super tired I go into a simple mode where yes I am a bit hyperactive & everything is funny.


----------



## Gengbanghis Khan (Mar 7, 2009)

moonchild said:


> I'm not sure if I've answered this already, but when I am super tired I go into a simple mode where yes I am a bit hyperactive & everything is funny.



hehe yes.

Simple mode.

I read a study somewhere which said extroverted people showed less brain activity than introverts. Possibly a connection?


----------



## moon (Nov 29, 2008)

Gengbanghis Khan said:


> I read a study somewhere which said extroverted people showed less brain activity than introverts. Possibly a connection?


Haha I don't know but I do like that idea.


----------



## Jrquinlisk (Jan 17, 2009)

Depends on how much sleep I've had recently. If I haven't had enough sleep during previous nights, I tend to get grumpy and irrational. If I have, then I just get kinda silly. Almost like I'm drunk.


----------



## TheHappyMinority (Nov 3, 2008)

T-Guy said:


> I had a friend back in high school who I think was an INFP. She was quite odd, and one of her behaviours included getting all hyper and loud in a middle of conversation. Whenever I asked her why she was suddenly jumpy, she would always say she was tired.
> 
> My question is, does physical or mental exhaustion give you a sudden boost of energy if you're an introvert?


ABSOLUTELY YES!!! (for me anyway)

Probably a lot of my weird chat conversation and random posting is tired posting. I think that's why some suspect I'm manic (I have an awesome time though). It's not just tiredness that does it - It's tiredness where you've gone past tired into weird stoners giggles and possibly laugh so hard, for no particular reason, that you cry. I enjoy this sort of tired, but get a little concerned that people who see me in this state in person will assume I'm looney.


----------



## Naydra (Apr 4, 2009)

TheHappyMinority said:


> Probably a lot of my weird chat conversation and random posting is tired posting.


Most of my postings are tired/bored postings lol... just like this one!

:crying:


----------



## MilkyWay132 (Jul 15, 2010)

You know, that kind of makes sense. Rather than getting tired in the middle of the night at times, I get a sudden energy burst and feel like running around. Then, I feel drained in the morning.


----------



## SkittlesButterface (Apr 17, 2014)

Nightwine said:


> Hmm. I get goofy and stupid when I'm low on energy. All of a sudden everything is _hilarious_, especially me and any god awful joke I make.


That's me as well


----------



## danniek (Jan 28, 2014)

T-Guy said:


> I had a friend back in high school who I think was an INFP. She was quite odd, and one of her behaviours included getting all hyper and loud in a middle of conversation. Whenever I asked her why she was suddenly jumpy, she would always say she was tired.
> 
> My question is, does physical or mental exhaustion give you a sudden boost of energy if you're an introvert?


£
I act hyper when I'm extremely exhausted because tiredness shows weakness and vulnerability
 I seem tired when I'm kind of sleepy - but I cover it up if I'm really exhausted. No energy boost, just good acting


----------



## Just a Fox (Apr 20, 2014)

I don't get a physical boost of energy but occasionally I get a mental one but as I'm so tired I just go between the same things over and over which accomplishes nothing except less sleep


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

Huh. I've had that. I can get pretty loud, obnoxious, and hyper when tired...


----------



## Grain of Sugar (Sep 17, 2013)

Hey, shut up, you are an ENFP


----------



## Raawx (Oct 9, 2013)

BlueberryCupcake said:


> Hey, shut up, you are an ENFP


Oh. :sad:


----------



## KraChZiMan (Mar 23, 2013)

You ****** is crazy!!! The OP posted this in 2008


----------

